

Test - shiraz

Im new member here, and wanted to test if you can reaD THIS
======
shan4djfun
A new slide leaked by Edward Snowden shows where the NSA infected more than
50,000 computer networks worldwide with malware, according to Dutch media
outlet NRC.

The NSA management presentation slide from 2012 shows a world map spiderwebbed
with "Computer Network Exploitation" access points in more than 50,000
locations around the globe.

Like all the slides we've seen so far, this one is unlikely to win a
Powerpoint beauty pageant anytime soon.

Not that this should deter anyone from the profoundly disturbing implications
of a US government malware map being reported by a Dutch news agency -- to
which the US government gave a "no comment."

On the NSA's Computer Network Operations program description page it describes
CNE as, "Includes enabling actions and intelligence collection via computer
networks that exploit data gathered from target or enemy information systems
or networks."

In an article dated August 29, 2013, The Washington Post reported on the NSA's
"hacking unit" called Tailored Access Operations (TAO).

Source: Zdnet

------
shan4djfun
hi

